# re-pointing prices



## metallica fish (Nov 12, 2007)

hey guys, just wanna say 'hi' first off, cos im new
from the uk, just a young'un but wanna work hard as f**k for my family and my job. 

when i was going through my training, one of the few things i didnt learn anything about prices, my boss kept everything 'hush hush' 

might of got a few re-pointing jobs in the pipeline i just dont know what i should charge, i reconed about £30-35 per sq meter

cheers for the help
liam


----------



## Rock Headed (Nov 8, 2007)

These yankees don't even know what a meter is, much less do we have any notion about what sort of currency you are talking about.

Personally I give my customer an estimate on the timeframe it will take, and then I charge 'em for time and materials, charging what my time is worth, plus my helper (if needed) plus overhead. In other words I tells 'em xxx amount of rupies, quid, toonies, dollars or doll hairs per day, and an approximation on how many days it will take.

Other times I'll look at the job, find out if they want the whole thing re-pointed, just the really broken up parts, or just the broken up parts plus any parts that show spider-web type cracking. Calculate in my head the time needed and then tell them how much money I want for it.

Re-pointing brick is different from stone, different structures show different amounts of wear and might need to be chipped out deeper accordingly ect ect. Thus I have but a scant and foggy notion of what the square footage, or even square meterage might come to.

Bottum line, how much money do you want to take home, and what is your overhead? 

Hope that helps, and good luck.


----------



## M.J. (Jan 3, 2007)

*Restoration Contractor in Chicago*

Just estimate Your time by an hour of $ ???- money per hour - add Your Insurance and material, any equiptment coast on top of it, and 35% of Profit.


----------

